# Rangers to enter administration



## StuartD (Feb 13, 2012)

Rangers have lodged papers to enter administration

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-central/297387-rangers-to-go-into-administration/

Take it we have lost the tax case then

Sad sad day  (for some anyway)


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2012)

Great news, were gonna do the huddle when Rangers die.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2012)

has to be horrific management (business), sell out every home game and guaranteed top 2 finish and some European football each year


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2012)

fundy said:



			has to be horrific management (business), sell out every home game and guaranteed top 2 finish and some European football each year
		
Click to expand...

Sell out every home game ? they had barely over 17,000 for a home game V Dundee Utd which i might add they got stuffed 0-2.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2012)

Very sad and the result of gross mismanagement (pre and post takeover).

Not terribly surprising given everything that's been going on but I'm still a bit shocked to actually read it.

Some will rejoice, no doubt, but if Rangers go Scottish football goes with them.....


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very sad and the result of gross mismanagement (pre and post takeover).

Not terribly surprising given everything that's been going on but I'm still a bit shocked to actually read it.

Some will rejoice, no doubt, but if Rangers go Scottish football goes with them.....
		
Click to expand...

No chance it is a Myth that if either side goes it is the end. Celtic will go on for 109 in a row :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			No chance it is a Myth that if either side goes it is the end. Celtic will go on for 109 in a row :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they will and very few people will be watching.... that's my point.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Great news, were gonna do the huddle when Rangers die.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No winners in this , Rangers go so does some of the money , money goes = players go , 
players go = league goes . the english PL doesnt want any of ye so what then ??? see the bigger pictue mate as much as they hate each other they need the rivalry & the opposition to generate intrest in the games .. either rangers or Celtic going is bad news for SFA... cant be good for the future , & a I am not a rangers fan ..


----------



## SS2 (Feb 13, 2012)

From the BBC Website: 

"Mr Whyte is understood to be the club's main secured creditor via a floating charge over its assets.

         This would allow him to pursue other avenues such as  receivership or pre-pack administration to satisfy the debts which the  club owes him"

What money has Whyte actually invested ? OK, Lloyds bank was paid off but was that not from the mortgaging of future ticket sales ? Whyte only gave David Murray Â£1 for his shares. So what cash has he put in to result in the club owing him a debt ?

The whole thing stinks - it's a sad day for Rangers and the whole of Scottish football.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm absolutely gutted but not surprised,its been hanging over us for a couple of years at least.Yet more proof that Murdoch and his money is killing football.Unthinkable that a club as big as Rangers can end up in this predicament.I went to The Tinmans testimonial at Pride Park in 2006,capacity crowd for a testimonial at a stadium 300 miles from Glesga,shows how massive the fanbase is.


----------



## jpenno (Feb 13, 2012)

The fan base may be massive BUT if the fans are not spending any Â£Â£ at the ground then there is no income

Celtic made a profit of only Â£180,000.00 in the last six months and whilst any profit is a bonus it does not bode well for the future of Scottish Football if neither club makes any money and cant therefore attract any reasonable players. The lack of players then impacts on European performance and the Scottish quota of Euro places drops resulting in less Â£Â£ into the game and the downward spiral continues.

Jelavic was supposedly sold to Everton to stave off the administration but Rangers have obviously had a draft of the HMRC judgment.

Scottish football may be heading Part Time


----------



## Dodger (Feb 13, 2012)

Let's just hope that the Huns go the whole hog and die off the face of the earth.

Has Whyte spent that money he promised to the Hun fans yet? 

There is a whole lot more news to break believe you me.....

A 29 point turnaround in ten weeks..... remarkable.:smirk:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Sell out every home game ? they had barely over 17,000 for a home game V Dundee Utd which i might add they got stuffed 0-2.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Cup game.

Spl Games:

played 13,    total 596,082    highest 50,221  ave 45,852   capacity 50,444    pct 90.8%

jungle jims are:

          13,           602,499               58,658        46,346               60,832          76.1%


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Let's just hope that the Huns go the whole hog and die off the face of the earth.

Has Whyte spent that money he promised to the Hun fans yet? 

There is a whole lot more news to break believe you me.....
		
Click to expand...

and then all the plastic paddies at the San Giro follow them the season after


----------



## granters (Feb 13, 2012)

It's the death knell allright. I was a long standing season ticket holder at Ibrox until a few seasons ago. Got fed up with old firm pettiness, and await the green half rejoicing in the news. One cannot survive without the other, it's as simple as that. I've lost interest in the game over the last few years due to the monotony of it all, and that's while my team were winning. If it's only Celtic, then we are truly doomed. Shocked, but not surprised, and funnily enough had just decided a few days ago that my as yet unborn child will be a Killie fan rather than either of the old firm. Probably just as well.

Whyte's plan has come together beautifully it would seem


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2012)

The problems for the SPL will only multiply if Rangers go totally under - the TV deal currently is a pittance compared to the EPL.  If Wolves go down this season they will receive a parachute payment next season in the Championship which is greater than the whole SPLs tv revenue for the year!  With half the old firm gone I doubt there would even be a deal - just OF game re-runs on Dave.

Be careful what you wish for Celts - or will your massive 180,000 profit over the last 6 months see you through?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm off in a minute to a meeting of the local football club that I help and our Chairman is Scottish and a die hard Rangers fan ---    oh what fun I shall have tonight, makes going out in the cold all that more worthwhile!!


----------



## granters (Feb 13, 2012)

Well said Stevie. It's the small minded attitudes that drove me away from it. They're called the old firm for a reason, essentially half the business has just gone under. Celtic without Rangers has no appeal whatsoever. Can you see 60,000 turning you to watch them play St Mirren et al all season? I'd give that 2 seasons before they're shutting half the stadium, and playing a youth team.

It truly is desperate that inevitably people cannot see the bigger picture

Mon the Killie...


----------



## Dodger (Feb 13, 2012)

Unfortunately the Huns won't die as this move is pre planned so that the Â£49m owed to HMRC becomes a smaller amount.

Not only have they not paid what they should have over the years but the no shame club will dodge out of paying in full what they actually owe anyway.

Todays breaking news is the tip of the iceberg,more,worse news for the Huns will follow.

I used to hate Mondays but today has been pleasing.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			Scottish Cup game.

Spl Games:

played 13,    total 596,082    highest 50,221  ave 45,852   capacity 50,444    pct 90.8%

jungle jims are:

          13,           602,499               58,658        46,346               60,832          76.1%
		
Click to expand...

At least the Jungle Jims can laugh at Rankers the way Rankers laughed at Celtic before the Bunnet saved us in the early 90's


----------



## birdieman (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe the thousands of Rangers fans in Dundee, Aberdeen, Inverness, Edinburgh, Perth, Greenock, Kilmarnock etc etc will actually support their local team when Gers disappear?

That could mean an evenly matched smaller scale football league where several teams could win something and pro players are paid normal wages like Â£500/week. That would be sustainable.

Future business name for Gers when they fold and reform - Dynamo Glasgow?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 13, 2012)

Sad, sad news.  My team have been in administration and it's anything but pleasant. 

I wish Rangers well.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 13, 2012)

granters said:



			Mon the Killie...
		
Click to expand...

:thup::clap:

Wonder if the Gers supporters will be singing God Save The Queen from now on in light of what Her Majesty's Revenue officers are doing to their club.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Dodger (Feb 13, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 13, 2012)

While some of the comments and fun poking are rather amusing it is never good when a club is in that much financial trouble whether it be Rangers,Portsmouth etc. So hope they get it sorted out as a Football club with the history they have should not be going to the wall


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder how many will turn up at the Midden when the big local derby match is against the Jags ? Cannae live with us,very unlikely you'll survive without us.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			I wonder how many will turn up at the Midden when the big local derby match is against the Jags ? Cannae live with us,very unlikely you'll survive without us. 

Click to expand...

Dont bet on it 

The way I see it Rangers for the last 10 years have defrauded the taxman more every season than St Mirren turnover as a club.

Do I feel for their fans? Some yes, but absolutely not for those who have stuck their head in the sand and blamed everyone else for their problems. You reap what you sow.

It's all a timmy conspirancy.

The blame for this lies firmly at David Murrays door, he used Rangers to massage his ego and left others to carry the can when it failed, Hugh Adam warned Rangers 10 years ago this would happen when he walked from the club and now it's came to fruition.

Many Rangers fans slagged Fergus Mcccann off for trying to turn Celtic Football Club into a proper business, Fergus had the right vision and Celtic have a business model that should see them in firm financial footing for a long long time, with or without Rangers.

Sad day for Rangers and Scottish football however Scottish football *WILL* survive without them.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Dont bet on it 

The way I see it Rangers for the last 10 years have defrauded the taxman more every season than St Mirren turnover as a club.

Do I feel for their fans? Some yes, but absolutely not for those who have stuck their head in the sand and blamed everyone else for their problems. You reap what you sow.

It's all a timmy conspirancy.

The blame for this lies firmly at David Murrays door, he used Rangers to massage his ego and left others to carry the can when it failed, Hugh Adam warned Rangers 10 years ago this would happen when he walked from the club and now it's came to fruition.

Many Rangers fans slagged Fergus Mcccann off for trying to turn Celtic Football Club into a proper business, Fergus had the right vision and Celtic have a business model that should see them in firm financial footing for a long long time, with or without Rangers.

Sad day for Rangers and Scottish football however Scottish football *WILL* survive without them.
		
Click to expand...

Some good points.

Murray got out toot sweet about 10 years ago when the smelly stuff was about to hit the fan and McClelland (?) I think was left to deal with it.

I am not a fan of either of the Old Firm (Mighty Dons for me ), I think it would affect Celtic but by how much I'm not sure.

i.e. haven't the short sponsorships been agreed on the basis of both Rangers and Celtic the last few times they've had to renew?

As sad as it is for the club, I can't help but have a warm feeling inside after 20-odd years of the teddy bear fans gloating over everyone else.

Those Rangers fans should also remember they were hardly sympathetic when Celtic were on skid row before Fergus McCann came in...............


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 13, 2012)

If Rangers do fold(unlikely)then the SPL will be a 1 horse race for god knows how long, just can't see any sponsors/TV companies being intrested in this TBH. Being English I watch around 4 SPL games per season have a guess which 4 they are. Take this away and I am sure loads of non Scottish fans will be the same view. Without Rangers Scottish football will suffer how much I dont know.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 13, 2012)

I personally donâ€™t give a fig. Rangers without Celtic, Iâ€™ve got to laugh, one wonâ€™t last without the other. Is that not the same for all the other clubs in Scotland, itâ€™s been nothing but Rangers and Celtic for years. So lets just have Celtic, it makes no difference to all the other teams as they wont be first. 

The days of Aberdeen, Dundee Utd or any other team coming into it have long gone. 

Big fish, small pond.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

What I fail to see is why is it unlikely for Rangers to fold? Their debts potentially are over Â£100m, they are expected to see a tax bill of over Â£75m on top of existing debts, Rangers could easily fold but Craig Whyte isn't daft, he is going through this now for good reason at worst case Rangers fold and disappear, best case is all creditors agree to take less and the do not enter admininstration at all (unlikely).

The next 2 or 3 weeks are crucial for Rangers.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			I personally donâ€™t give a fig. Rangers without Celtic, Iâ€™ve got to laugh, one wonâ€™t last without the other. Is that not the same for all the other clubs in Scotland, itâ€™s been nothing but Rangers and Celtic for years. So lets just have Celtic, it makes no difference to all the other teams as they wont be first. 

The days of Aberdeen, Dundee Utd or any other team coming into it have long gone. 

Big fish, small pond.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly enough, 1 big fish in a small pond may be easier to intigrate into a bigger pond than 2 big fish (if you catch my drift  )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2012)

I've nothing against either Celtic or Rangers and its hard as we're only drip fed titbits down here until the big story like today breaks. What it seems to me and I may be well off the mark is that if one goes they'll all go, perhaps not into administration but certainly into a pretty poor league on the level of some of the smaller nations in Europe. That has to be a tragedy as the recent games I've seen, the U21 side the Scots are putting together in particular looks good and plays some top drawer stuff. If the players are playing sub-standard footie they won't stay but will they then get the games elsewhere. If the U21's go backwards then the first team won't have any raw talent coming through either.

I hope whatever needs to be done gets done and that Rangers can get their house in order. That said, where does the future lie for the Scottish PL. It doesn't say much if Rangers take a 10 point hit and can still be in 2nd place. No revenue from TV (or enough) and certainly not enough from elsewhere. Sad times


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Interestingly enough, 1 big fish in a small pond may be easier to intigrate into a bigger pond than 2 big fish (if you catch my drift  )
		
Click to expand...

I had the very same thought Valentino.

Both having been looking for an opportunity for years to get into the EPL, Celtic may see this as a good opportunity........

Aberdeen would still win hee haw though!!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 13, 2012)

I think up here some people have been reading too much into mentions of Rangers owing HMRC up to Â£75m.  For clarity, the big tax case, with penalties and interest, could reach approximately Â£50m, but that is not the end of the story.

There is the wee tax case, the potential VAT liability relating to the income from Ticketus and VAT due each quarter.  Then there is Pay As You Earn (PAYE) and National Insurance (NI).  With the lack of financial information from Rangers barring this â€œÂ£75mâ€ statement, itâ€™s possible VAT, PAYE and NI are delinquent.

Add this lot up and you can easily see why the taxpayer could be looking at a Â£75m hit, Rangers did not link this figure with the big tax case alone.  Iâ€™ll leave it up to Craig Whyteâ€™s next interviewers to ask how much of this figure has been incurred under his stewardship.

And remember, weâ€™re only talking about HMRC debt here, donâ€™t forget about the police, Glasgow City Council, utility suppliers and a multitude of small local businesses!!!!!

Whyte,I feel, is doing this so that he gets paid as a preferred creditor.​


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't see why either should be in the epl. The scots wanted to go on their own, in so many ways, why should the epl take any of them? 

My issues with any footy club going bust is exactly that, they should go bust. I pay taxes, why should they get away with not doing so? There is no reason to reduce the tax bill. Seize the assets, sell the players, pay the tax bill. Why should I pay more tax to keep a footy team going, so the players can earn many times my annual salary in one week?


----------



## jpenno (Feb 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



I think up here some people have been reading too much into mentions of Rangers owing HMRC up to Â£75m.  For clarity, the big tax case, with penalties and interest, could reach approximately Â£50m, but that is not the end of the story.

There is the wee tax case, the potential VAT liability relating to the income from Ticketus and VAT due each quarter.  Then there is Pay As You Earn (PAYE) and National Insurance (NI).  With the lack of financial information from Rangers barring this â€œÂ£75mâ€ statement, itâ€™s possible VAT, PAYE and NI are delinquent.

Add this lot up and you can easily see why the taxpayer could be looking at a Â£75m hit, Rangers did not link this figure with the big tax case alone.  Iâ€™ll leave it up to Craig Whyteâ€™s next interviewers to ask how much of this figure has been incurred under his stewardship.

And remember, weâ€™re only talking about HMRC debt here, donâ€™t forget about the police, Glasgow City Council, utility suppliers and a multitude of small local businesses!!!!!

Whyte,I feel, is doing this so that he gets paid as a preferred creditor.​

Click to expand...

Not sure I understand how Whyte thinks he will get paid HMRC are preferential creditors, the First team squad arent worth Â£7.50 let alone Â£75million.

The bank debts will be secured on the ground and his floating charge wont take priority,  maybe he is aware of some other assets he wants to realise before the administrators get in.

Could be serious problems for the local authority and local businesses if they dont get paid


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Not sure I understand how Whyte thinks he will get paid HMRC are preferential creditors, the First team squad arent worth Â£7.50 let alone Â£75million.

The bank debts will be secured on the ground and his floating charge wont take priority,  maybe he is aware of some other assets he wants to realise before the administrators get in.

Could be serious problems for the local authority and local businesses if they dont get paid
		
Click to expand...

HMRC aren't preffered creditors as there is no firm debt yet and the "wee case" already has money ringfenced, Craig Whyte will be the preffered creditor as he cleared the bank debts and that is why he could easily secure the current assets and start a "new" Rangers.

Lots to run and lots of speculation but interesting times ahead.


----------



## jpenno (Feb 13, 2012)

Didnt realise he had discharged the bank debts, I thought he had just assumed liability for them when he paid his Â£1 to buy the club.

Cant see HMRC writing off their cash without a fight to set aside any disposition of the assets at an undervalue.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Didnt realise he had discharged the bank debts, I thought he had just assumed liability for them when he paid his Â£1 to buy the club.

Cant see HMRC writing off their cash without a fight to set aside any disposition of the assets at an undervalue.
		
Click to expand...

If HMRC write their debt off then you will see more clubs not paying them, they will stand firm and they do not ever agree (generally) with CVA's

Craig Whyte has a big fight ahead but like I said earlier he's not daft


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I had the very same thought Valentino.

Both having been looking for an opportunity for years to get into the EPL, Celtic may see this as a good opportunity........

Aberdeen would still win hee haw though!! 

Click to expand...

The EPL neither needs, nor wants, anything to do with an old firm team.  

It just won't happen.  Perhaps Celtic could move to the league of the country that their support waves the flag of and sings the 'folk' songs of. :ears:


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			The EPL neither needs, nor wants, anything to do with an old firm team.  

It just won't happen.  Perhaps Celtic could move to the league of the country that their support waves the flag of and sings the 'folk' songs of. :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Im not biting :ears:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 13, 2012)

Seriously thogh my mates Dad is a copper and he says there is no way either of the Old Firm will ever move into the EPL or any of the english leagues as the rozzers would refuse to police the matches as it would be England v Scotland every week. Never gonna happen. The Police have a lot more say than you think.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to see it hasn't stopped Rangers signing a new player today, Daniel Cousin, to add to the wage bill.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Good to see it hasn't stopped Rangers signing a new player today, Daniel Cousin, to add to the wage bill.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard that Didn't he used to be at Rangers anyway? Something very smelly about this whole affair suspect there may be a sting in the tale yet


----------



## papyt (Feb 13, 2012)

why dont they take back the buckfast bottles to the offy that should bale them out,if they came into an english leuge it would have to be the championship!!!! or blue flag div 2


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not heard that Didn't he used to be at Rangers anyway? Something very smelly about this whole affair suspect there may be a sting in the tale yet
		
Click to expand...

 Went to Hull when they were in the Premier League a few years back from Rangers.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Went to Hull when they were in the Premier League a few years back from Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Thats it!! knew he had a spell up there cheers would have been bugging me that one:thup:


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 14, 2012)

From the way this came across on the news this is a planned move to pre-empt the decision on the tax case and avoid the Revenoo putting them into administration, which would give the taxman first pickings. It was also said that it hasn't happened yet and the taxman could still get in first.

on a more general note - I pay my taxes - they should pay theirs


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes there is definitely more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 14, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			on a more general note - I pay my taxes - they should pay theirs
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!! And for that reason I hope they go under. Its the man in the street that stumps up whilst big business shirks its responsibilities.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 14, 2012)

Rangers are going nowhere, deals will be struck a 10 point deduction and not being allowed to play in next years European comps will be the sum total of the penalty paid...look at Motherwell as an example in Scotland.

It's a travesty that they have effectively cheated their way to cups and leagues over the past decade, but the nature of Scottish football will not allow their demise, and behind closed doors their greatest ally will be Celtic.

In an ideal world, they would be liquidated and Celtic be allowed to join the English set-up ( no matter what anyone says, they are a marginally more palatable club than Rangers)This would leave Scottish football on a more level playing field, maybe not with TV money that the old firm can bring in, but with each club the potential of being league champs.Attendances might drop a wee bit, and cloth cutting exercises might have to be done a wee bit too, but the league would be competitive,religious intolerance free and maybe a wee bit more enjoyable.


----------



## 19thagain (Feb 14, 2012)

Winning nine in a row using funds that should have eased the plight of the old, infirm and hospitalised and showing no remorse!!

Waging war on referees so that, as happened on Saturday, any penalty imposed on their team MUST be imposed on the other team or they will throw the toys out of the pram again.

Both Celtic and Rangers are as bad as each other and the sooner this country sees the back of them the better. What about the loss of income BUT what about the loss of bad behaviour, bigotory, stabbings (at Inverness in last Saturday's cup game), police intimidation - (all old firm supporters stand because the police are AFRAID of tackling this problem) -that would result from their demise? It would be magic and cannot be measured in cash!

GOOD RIDDANCE TO THE BOTH OF THEM, I SAY - they are a cancer on the decent values of all Scots!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 14, 2012)

Confirmed 10 points docked


----------



## Dodger (Feb 14, 2012)

My man in the know was correct...tip of the iceberg indeed.

If you are a Hun brace yourself for more revelations over the coming few days.







Chick Young holds door open for Whyte as he leaves Ibrox earlier today and by the way Whyte's glaring,he looks like he's just spotted a pound coin on the floor.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 14, 2012)

Roses are red. 
Shamrocks are green. 
This morning it was four. 
Now its fourteen! :whoo:


----------



## Iaing (Feb 14, 2012)

Â£9 million in unpaid PAYE and VAT in the past 10 months is quite frankly incredible, and if its not considered criminal then I don't know why.
Rangers FC has been robbing every man, woman and child in this country for years.
I tend to agree with a previous poster that Scottish football might not actually be too badly off if it loses one (or indeed both) of the Old Firm.
It would certainly be more honest.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 14, 2012)

It will be interesting if they do not get Saturdays game played if the league deduct a further 15 points as they did to Accies..........I would doubt it but a precedent has been set.

Mad Vlad might finally managed to fulfill his promise of Hertz in the Champions League!:smirk:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It will be interesting if they do not get Saturdays game played if the league deduct a further 15 points as they did to Accies..........I would doubt it but a precedent has been set.

Mad Vlad might finally managed to fulfill his promise of Hertz in the Champions League!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We're in just as much a mess as Rangers.


----------



## millisle1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It will be interesting if they do not get Saturdays game played 

Only picked up some of the administrators interview but sure I heard him say Saturday will go ahead.

Still think Craig whyte has something up his sleeve yet. can't see him agreeing to buy Rangers in the first place without some plan being in place to handle the inevitable that was always going to happen. Reading some off the Rangers fans plans to raise a pound or two, one is too boycott the remainder of the away games this season and give the money to Rangers instead. Financially that would be a massive blow to all SPL clubs including Celtic and some of the smaller clubs rely on the Old Firm visits each season to keep going.

If Rangers go then a few more may follow suit I think

Being we are on a golf forum I don't think we need to see the "hun" word branded about. I'm not offfended by it just don't see the need for it jokingly or not.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2012)

millisle1 said:



			Still think Craig whyte has something up his sleeve yet.
		
Click to expand...

He's got 9 million things up his sleeve that belong to the tax man and 24 million things that belong to ticketus.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 14, 2012)

millisle1 said:





Dodger said:



			It will be interesting if they do not get Saturdays game played 

Only picked up some of the administrators interview but sure I heard him say Saturday will go ahead.

Still think Craig whyte has something up his sleeve yet. can't see him agreeing to buy Rangers in the first place without some plan being in place to handle the inevitable that was always going to happen. Reading some off the Rangers fans plans to raise a pound or two,* one is too boycott the remainder of the away games this season and give the money to Rangers instead. Financially that would be a massive blow to all SPL clubs including Celtic and some of the smaller clubs rely on the Old Firm visits each season to keep going.

*If Rangers go then a few more may follow suit I think

Being we are on a golf forum I don't think we need to see the "hun" word branded about. I'm not offfended by it just don't see the need for it jokingly or not.
		
Click to expand...

A problem they will have to get used too though if Rangers due go bust.
Do think Craig Whyte is up to something though just not quite ringing true all this.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Naybrains (Feb 14, 2012)

Dodger said:








Click to expand...

Lol, thought I might find you all over this! So I might not get to that old firm game I always fancy'd going too?  At least we've still got the wee gers in Scottish Fidby.  (well in England but you know what I mean)


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## alnecosse (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe Rangers should do a Rednap cant read or write dont know how to text cant  speak proper there there not guilty


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			Maybe Rangers should do a Rednap cant read or write dont know how to text cant  speak proper there there not guilty
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Whyte has a rich dog


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 14, 2012)

Trying to run an English championship team as a top level club is always going to fail! Haha...


----------



## Dodger (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats the Huns redundancies started now....apparently 6 Linesmen and 10 Referees have been released from their contracts to alleviate the clubs wage bill.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2012)

Dont know what your gloating about Dodger!

Rangers have just signed a new TV deal and their games will only be shown on the History channel now!


----------

